# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [P. Martin] L'homme soleil

## P. Martin

_Celui qui ne me souhaite pas la bienvenue (ou assimil) se prend un coup de fouet gratuit une fois par jour._

*Prnom :* a ne vous concerne pas, contentez vous du pseudo
*ge :* Je vais vous faire croire que j'ai 16 ans, ok ? xD
*Ce que vous matrisez :* L'ambidextrie (suite  pas mal de pratique), l'escrime, le graphisme, la guitare (pas de style particulier) et pas mal de sujet en rapport avec l'informatique. La cration des sites webs, designs c'est mon fort (ou pas) 
*Lieu o vous habitez :* Qubec, Montral (oh bah oui)
*Ce que vous aimez :* La musique (notamment les musiques douce), la lecture (oui c'est tout moi), le sport
*Ce que vous n'aimez pas :* Oh, plein de chose. Particulirement des tres humains et des manires x)


*Pourquoi tre venu ici ?* Pour vous fouettez tous, un par un l'informatique.
Soyez gentil avec moi, non seulement je suis nouveau mais j'ai peur de vous  ::oops:: 

Allez, bonne journe.

----------


## YannPeniguel

Du coup on ne sais pas grand chose sur ton intrt pour developpez.com  ::mrgreen:: 

Tu es un amateur qui souhaite apprendre  programmer? Tu es un amateur qui programme depuis un moment et qui a dj fait des projets? Tu es un tudiant en informatique? Tu es un professionnel de l'informatique? Tu aimes quelles technos? etc etc...  ::aie::

----------

